

Erlang FizzBuzz Showdown (Part 2): Transferring PHP/Ruby/Python to Erlang - rudenoise
http://www.joelhughes.co.uk/blog/2009/05/erlang-fizzbuzz-showdown-pt2/
Following on from yesterday's guide to transferring skills from PHP/Ruby/Python over to Erlang
======
draegtun
Always had a fondness for this FizzBuzz in Perl...

    
    
        use List::Enumerator qw/E/;
    
        my $fizzbuzz =
            E(1)->countup
                ->zip(
                    E("", "", "Fizz")->cycle,
                    E("", "", "", "", "Buzz")->cycle
                )
                ->map( sub {
                    my ($n, $fizz, $buzz) = @$_;
                    $fizz . $buzz || $n;
                });
    
        $fizzbuzz->take(20)->each(sub {
            say $_;
        });

